# Machine shop for sale, near Minneapolis, Minn



## almost retired (Mar 2, 2017)

Here is a link for a online auction for a machine shop.
https://henslinauctions.proxibid.com/asp/Catalog.asp?aid=123776&lr=1488479085104

There are several mills and some CNC equipment.  Bring a trailer.


----------



## genec (Mar 4, 2017)

looks like a good sale except for 6.875% sales tax 6.5 % mn fee 5% credit card fee


----------

